# OBS Studio Teilfensteraufnahme geht so was?



## aleks (22. Oktober 2017)

Hallo Leute,
ich möchte mit der Recordingprogramm Open Broadcaster Software Studio nur einen Teil eines Fensters aufnehmen. Also es soll von oben, unter und links beschnitten werden. Geht so was mit dem Programm und falls nicht welchem anderem Programm kann man so was machen? Danke.

Gruß
aleks


----------



## Tech-Essen (4. August 2018)

aleks hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich möchte mit der Recordingprogramm Open Broadcaster Software Studio nur einen Teil eines Fensters aufnehmen. Also es soll von oben, unter und links beschnitten werden. Geht so was mit dem Programm und falls nicht welchem anderem Programm kann man so was machen? Danke.
> 
> Gruß
> aleks



Ja das geht mit OBS! Du musst ganz normal eine Fensteraufnahme auswählen und mit dem Menüpunkt "Transformieren" einstellen, wie das Bild von oben, unten, links und rechts beschnitten werden soll! 

LG Jan von Tech-Essen!


----------

